# Antony Flew



## Scott (Mar 8, 2005)

Has anyone heard about Antony Flew's conversion the "theism" due to intelligent design arguments? While "theism" does not mean saved, it does testify to the power of intelligent design arguments. Flew was a prolific atheist writer, a favorite among atheist apologists. Here Flew is interviewed by Gary Habermas:

http://www.biola.edu/antonyflew/flew-interview.pdf


----------



## Apologist4Him (Mar 10, 2005)

I first heard the name Antony Flew through listening to lectures given by Ronald Nash. 

Did you know, in the past, Flew and Habermas have debated over the resurrection of Christ? http://www.johnankerberg.org/catalog/historical-Jesus.html

From what have have read, atheists are now passing Flew off as a "senile old man", or "what do philosophers know about Science". 

[Edited on 3-10-2005 by Apologist4Him]


----------



## Scott (Mar 10, 2005)

"From what have have read, atheists are now passing Flew off as a "senile old man", or "what do philosophers know about Science""

Yes, and this places them in a strange position. Rank and file atheists know less abotu science than Flew probably does. Or they could accept evolution simply on the bare authority of scientists. But this places them in a difficult position too, because they are not exercising the reason they love so much and are relying on bare authority claims (and if they are willing to do this, why not do so with the Bible).

Anyway, I am sure it is an embarassment for them, as Flew was a darling of the atheist community.


----------

